# Please add 25 FPS to the list of "Common FPS Values"



## psppsp (Aug 13, 2018)

In my introduction to OBS, it took me some time to find out how to enter an FPS value which is not on the list of "Common FPS Values".

In the drop-down list for "Settings > Video > Common FPS Values", the value of 25 FPS is absent.  Of course, the 25 FPS can be entered manually via "Settings > Video > Integer FPS Value", however why not make it more straightforward and easier to select it, since it is a common value (broadcast standard in Europe)?

Would it be possible for you to add 25 FPS to the list of "Common FPS Values"?

Regards to all


----------



## ARCBTC (Jan 24, 2019)

More than that, In the UK and Europe we have 50hz mains frequency, so any camera being used on 30/60 will pick up flicker, so without 50fps available for cameras the software is useless :(


----------



## Studio100 (Sep 29, 2019)

That's interesting. I'm also in the UK so do you recommend 25fps or 50fps?


----------



## Harold (Sep 29, 2019)

Displays are currently pretty much universally optimized for 60hz, regardless of what the main power comes in at.


----------



## Studio100 (Sep 29, 2019)

Just noticed your comment about recording to MP4. Can I ask what format do you recommend for recordings, MKV?


----------



## Harold (Sep 29, 2019)

You mean my signature, and yes, mkv is one of the two recommended recording formats.


----------

